# anyone with dogs



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I have 200 plus acres i can hunt in huber heights ohio. i was seeing if anyone wanted to join me my two boys and 1 buddy to go out bunny hunting . we dont have rabbit dogs and are planning on going sat around 1030ish or so. let me know.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Generous offer, I would be all over that if you weren't almost 4 hours away! Hopefully someone closer can bring their hounds out for a good hunt for all, let us know how you do.


----------

